# wood/oil indoor furnace



## Henz (Apr 9, 2008)

does anyone have experience with one of these newer models?


----------



## Mainewood (Apr 10, 2008)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> does anyone have experience with one of these newer models?



What newer models are you asking about?


----------



## Henz (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont realy know of any, my experience with some of the older models was that they were not very efficient


----------



## webbie (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think there are many newer units in hot air. 

Yukon (Eagle) is probably the biggest seller in this market, and that is a 70's design BUT has a number of nice features in terms of secondary air and heavily lined firebox. In my opinion, that unit is superior to a lot of other stuff out there.


----------



## jdurant (Apr 11, 2008)

do not overlook the logwood yankee line (marathon heater co) of forced air units they are pretty good also. You can get one that burns coal also


----------



## Todd (Apr 11, 2008)

Check these out. They are EPA wood/oil or wood/electric. I like the mini caddy.

www.psg-distribution.com


----------



## Mainewood (Apr 11, 2008)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> I dont realy know of any, my experience with some of the older models was that they were not very efficient


The loss in efficentcy of combination wood/oil boilers & furnaces is caused in part by firing the oil burner and the wood in the same chamber.  Wood smoke eventually contaminates the oil burner which results in lost eficiency on the oil side.  The Benjamin boilers & furnaces have 2 seperate chambers.  The oil side is close to 85% efficient with a riello burner.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm actually looking for a Wood/Oil furnace. The house I'm buying has a Newmac Wood/Oil furnace that is original with the house (1978) and after years of use and abuse it is burned out! I've looked at Yukon-Eagle, they look like a great product but they don't sell them anywhere near where I live. I talked to a guy that sells and installs Newmac Wood/oil add-ons and Wood/Oil furnace and to replace it will be about $4500. I'm wondering if anyone else has done much research on this so I can compare prices?


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2008)

I like Yukon-Eagle. They've been at it for awhile now. 

Caddy also makes some combo fuel models:
http://www.psg-distribution.com/products.aspx?CategoId=17
So does Charmaster:
http://www.charmaster.com/furnaces.html

There's also a Benjamin that I hadn't heard of before:
http://www.mainewoodfurnaces.com/FS140.shtml


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 12, 2008)

Those all look like great wood/oil furnaces. The only problem is getting them in my area, but Ive got a couple dealers in the area working out different prices and tech sheets for me, so hopefully I'll know what I'm getting into soon!

http://www.newmacfurnaces.com/showroom/index.html

This is what I'm really leaning towards, the CL 140 C or the 155C. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## mikeyny (Jun 12, 2008)

you could go with a wood oil boiler and use a hot water heat exchanger. Designed with a some water storage it could be your best bet. I think Tarm still offers some good units. Keep in mind, most combo units are not the most efficient on the fossil fuel side. Use oil for back up only. Search the board for a week or two and you will find endless info on this very subject.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 12, 2008)

That might be worth investigating, again, I've heard of them but don't know much about, but I'll definetely explore that angle as well. I intend to heat primarily with wood and only rely on oil as an emergency back up or for when I'm gone for longer periods of time. The price of oil is too outrageous to solely rely on, and it gets just too damn cold for that nonsense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## begreen (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm surprised there aren't any Caddy dealers in your area. Did you check the website for dealers?


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 12, 2008)

There actually is one in Pembroke which is about 15 minutes from here. He doesn't deal directly with the public, but he gave me a price on the model that would suit my needs, it's up around $5000. So pretty much the same as the Newmac, and it's pretty much the same design. I'm waiting on a call from an installer that uses them frequently to hear his opinion on them, it just might be easier to get one from them, if that's the case I might go that route.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm still heavily considering Wood/Oil combo, but I've been told that going with a propane furnace would save me tons on installation and still be quite efficient. I absolutely love to heat with wood, I was very saddened when I had to replace my wood stove with a pellet(even though I don't regret it now), but I am wondering if I could go with a Wood/Propane combo? 

Wouldn't this make much more sense than Oil? Oil is highly overpriced and inefficient and propane can be obtained and delivered in the exact same manner, no matter where you live. Anyone heard of these or where you can get them? I THINK, but I'm not sure than Yukon-Eagle makes them too...again...too far away...Anyone thinking of opening up a Yukon-eagle dealership in Eastern Ontario???

Nick


----------



## Willman (Jun 15, 2008)

You could check out the Kerr company out of Nova Scotia, they have wood and combo boilers. Mostly primary combustion though.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 16, 2008)

I looked at their site, didn't see anything that might work, but I'll inquire about it this week to one of the installers here.


----------



## johnsopi (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the Yukon/Eagle Wood/coal only Furnace, the Big Jack model. Best thing I eaver spent my money on. I'm heating @ 3000 spft ,3 floors even 76-80 deg all winter. I live MD/PA/DE broder so it get cold but not real cold for real long. I use 4-5 cords a year.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 16, 2008)

Nickolai said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm still heavily considering Wood/Oil combo, but I've been told that going with a propane furnace would save me tons on installation and still be quite efficient. I absolutely love to heat with wood, I was very saddened when I had to replace my wood stove with a pellet(even though I don't regret it now), but I am wondering if I could go with a Wood/Propane combo?
> 
> Wouldn't this make much more sense than Oil? Oil is highly overpriced and inefficient and propane can be obtained and delivered in the exact same manner, no matter where you live. Anyone heard of these or where you can get them? I THINK, but I'm not sure than Yukon-Eagle makes them too...again...too far away...Anyone thinking of opening up a Yukon-eagle dealership in Eastern Ontario???
> 
> Nick



I checked out Yukon a few years ago when I was shopping around (ended up with a woodchuck from meyer manufacturing). There wasn't a dealer for Yukon in my area either but they told me they would ship it to my house factory direct.  There really isn't a whole lot to these units. If your a do it yourselfer they're pretty easy to install beyond the weight and bulk . Meyer doesn't make a combo unit ,it's an addon.  If you go with a propane furnace  the installer should be able to hook up your addon wood unit .


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info both Lees Wood Co and John. I just had another installer in today and believe it or not he was actually recommending wood/electric. I never looked into it and frankly the word alone scares me. I know people who get outrageous hydro bills just to run electric hot water heaters. But he argued that with the price of oil shooting upward everyday that it's pretty much the same with higher efficiency, lower installation costs and lower maintenance costs. So I'm kind of back to the drawing board until I get his quotes. The other problem I face is that I'd have to upgrade to a 200amp service from 100amp, and there's another $1000 atleast. Decisions decisions. 

As far as hooking an add-on wood to a propane furnace, I've been told that it isn't approved here in canada(figures), so it's out of the question. Sucks, I thought I had the most efficient/cost effective plan in the works.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 17, 2008)

Nickolai said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info both Lees Wood Co and John. I just had another installer in today and believe it or not he was actually recommending wood/electric. I never looked into it and frankly the word alone scares me. I know people who get outrageous hydro bills just to run electric hot water heaters. But he argued that with the price of oil shooting upward everyday that it's pretty much the same with higher efficiency, lower installation costs and lower maintenance costs. So I'm kind of back to the drawing board until I get his quotes. The other problem I face is that I'd have to upgrade to a 200amp service from 100amp, and there's another $1000 atleast. Decisions decisions.
> 
> As far as hooking an add-on wood to a propane furnace, I've been told that it isn't approved here in canada(figures), so it's out of the question. Sucks, I thought I had the most efficient/cost effective plan in the works.




Not sure but an addon might be allowed if it is a certain distance from propane furnace. Ask installer.  What if you installed the Yukon or similiar wood furnace separate from or away from the propane furnace. My house is a tri-level (no basement) and my wood furnace is on the lowest level and the propane is on the 3rd level. They are 30 feet apart but they use the same ducting. Another idea would be to add a furnace room on to your house near a basement window and  run your ductwork through it.

If you go with propane your going to have a choice of competitive delivery  business' . Electric you are locked into one companies rate.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 18, 2008)

That definitely might be an option, I have plenty of room to play with down in the basement where the wood furnace would be, I can't see them wanting them that far apart.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 18, 2008)

Nickolai said:
			
		

> That definitely might be an option, I have plenty of room to play with down in the basement where the wood furnace would be, I can't see them wanting them that far apart.




I'm guessing an open flame close to a propane appliance is the issue.


They make flexible/insulated duct that is a breeze to work with and makes it easy to locate a furnace almost anywhere.


----------



## Nickolai (Jun 26, 2008)

So after a long exhausting effort in research, quotes, advice and speculation I'm going with a Newmac wood/oil combo. I was leaning towards Wood/Electric but would have to update to 200 amps and I have a new oil tank and water heater that are run by oil. So it'll cost me around $6000.00 when it's all said and done. Wood/Electric was a little bit cheaper, propane install was around $4000, so I figure that going the wood route is best. Thus still having oil for backup.


----------

